# [Gelöst] Gentoo und Python, ich weis nicht mehr weiter

## dsiggi

Also langsam komm ich nicht mehr klar.

Irgendwie habe ich von vielen Programmen drei Versionen.

Z.b.

- dropbox

- dropbox-python2.7

- dropbox-python3.2

Bei diesem Beispiel funktionieren nur die beiden Versionen mit dem python am Schluss. Das "normale" Dropbox bricht mit folgendem Fehler ab:

```

siggi@akoya-linux ~ $ dropbox status

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/dropbox", line 35, in <module>

    sys.exit(codegen_main.codegen_main())

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/gdbus_codegen/codegen_main.py", line 169, in codegen_main

    f = open(fname, 'rb')

IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'status'

```

Jetzt wollte ich gerade mein System aktualisieren. Aber emerge bricht beim Paket ant-core immer ab.

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 6) dev-java/ant-core-1.9.2

 * apache-ant-1.9.2-src.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...     [ ok ]

 * ant-1.9.2-gentoo.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...         [ ok ]

Usage: depend-java-query [options]

depend-java-query: error: no such option: --get-vm

 * Unable to determine VM for building from dependencies:

NV_DEPEND: >=virtual/jdk-1.5

   !dev-java/ant-tasks

   !dev-java/ant-optional >=dev-java/java-config-2.1.9-r1  source? ( app-arch/zip ) 

      

      

      >=dev-java/javatoolkit-0.3.0-r2

      >=dev-lang/python-2.4

...

```

Von depend-java-query gibt es auch drei Versionen. Und nur die beiden mit dem python am Schluss funktionieren.

Hier mal die Ausgabe von eselect python list:

```

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.2 *

```

Per google habe ich zu diesem Problem nichts gefunden.

Ich hoffe hier kann mit jemand helfen.

dsiggiLast edited by dsiggi on Wed Sep 04, 2013 7:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

versuch doch mal dein python auf 2.7 zu setzen.

EDIT: wann hast du das letzte mal python-updater laufen lassen?

----------

## dsiggi

Die Lösung war es, python-exec neu zu emergen.

dsiggi

----------

